# Emergent Question



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

We are having a significant snow storm here. Snow up to a foot on top of 4 inches we got last weekend. We are expected to have temps minus 16 or so with wind chill of minus 40 to minus 50 degrees. Sofie's housebreaking was relatively easy for a Havi. The problem being she preferred outside (as did we) and we did not pursue indoor options. I cannot imagine letting her outside to potty in minus 40 degree wind chill temps. I have reintroduced the potty pad starting yesterday and out in the garage (thinking it was more like going outside). No luck so far. Today she is going on 7 hours since peeing. I am ready to cave and let her go outside, but the thought of her outside tomorrow terrifies me. Oh, and the coat I ordered in plenty of time (late November), never arrived (another is supposedly on the way). She only has a sweater which isn't much good in that kind of weather. I know there are folks on here who only do outdoor pottying. Any advice for this stressed mom of a furbaby??


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

swaye said:


> We are having a significant snow storm here. Snow up to a foot on top of 4 inches we got last weekend. We are expected to have temps minus 16 or so with wind chill of minus 40 to minus 50 degrees. Sofie's housebreaking was relatively easy for a Havi. The problem being she preferred outside (as did we) and we did not pursue indoor options. I cannot imagine letting her outside to potty in minus 40 degree wind chill temps. I have reintroduced the potty pad starting yesterday and out in the garage (thinking it was more like going outside). No luck so far. Today she is going on 7 hours since peeing. I am ready to cave and let her go outside, but the thought of her outside tomorrow terrifies me. Oh, and the coat I ordered in plenty of time (late November), never arrived (another is supposedly on the way). She only has a sweater which isn't much good in that kind of weather. I know there are folks on here who only do outdoor pottying. Any advice for this stressed mom of a furbaby??


I'd go pick her up a cheap coat at Petsmart or Petco just to get you through this. You can probably get one for $15 or so, and it never hurts to have a spare. Kodi has been going out, even though we've had those temps here too. But I DO put his coat on when he goes out and it's that cold. Usually even in the 20's, if it's not really windy, he's OK without a coat for a quick trip out to potty. When it gets down into the teens or below, or if it's really windy, I'll put his puffy coat on.

I'm afraid there's no way you'll get her to understand about an indoor potty that fast. If it's something you want to encourage, work on it for NEXT winter.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie's an outdoor potty girl. Recently, I've tried to re-introduce an indoor potty system but with limited success. So when the weather's really bad (wind, heavy rain, snow) I just carry her out to her favorite patch of grass, tell her to go potty, then she goes right away and we get back inside quickly. Good luck. :smow:

-Jeanne-


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

don't need a coat for one minute, she'll go fast ,give her a chance and see what happens.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> don't need a coat for one minute, she'll go fast ,give her a chance and see what happens.


totally agree. My girl pees and poops right in front of the door and immediately comes back inside. Just don't put her outside and forget about her. She doens't need a coat for a short potty break; she'll be fine. Take it from a Canadian girl (and we have about 3-4 ft of snow on the ground right now).


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

If you do take her out to pee...try and get some on a pee pad to use in the house for later on. Maybe she will take the hint if you put the pad right by the door she goes out of. Worth a try anyway.
I feel for ya...we have it just plan brutal here in Chicago too! Whimsy is trained to go inside on a pee pad thank goodness. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## fishtwinslink (Dec 9, 2012)

We also had subzero temps here and Lincoln would shiver upon opening the door..but with some coaxing he would go outside and get his business done quickly and hurry back in. However, he surly held it longer than usual as he basically refused to go out a few times. But, no accidents so I trusted him to be the judge as to when he REALLY needed to go..and he would


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think she is fine to go potty without a coat. My guys go out in the middle of the night with no coats and are just quick about it. I wouldn't take her for a long walk in those temperatures without a coat though. Hope your coats come fast!!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

She has NEVER been quick about her potty. Lately the pee part has gotten quicker as the weather has worsened, but she is so anal (pardon the pun) about her pooping. She has a place as far from the door as we will allow her to go. I cannot scoop that much as she paces back and forth about 2 feet once she gets there. I have scooped twice a very large area since 4 pm. My husband is not home as he has private snow removing contracts to do. She is overdue for #2. We no longer have a fence so I need to take her on a leash. This extreme weather is not our normal winters.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

I think she will be fine. My brother lives in North Dakota where it is -40 to -50 with the wind. His dog goes as fast as possible to get back in. The cold will motivate her to go quickly.


----------



## cynny27 (Dec 19, 2013)

i am totally outside potty only mom - and temperatures here are expected to be -19 with windchills at -40 - I think Izzy will just go super super fast and yes I will take her out - I did so with my toy poodles - should only last 2 days or so................ then 20 will seem balmy.... today it was 33 and I was outside in a sweatshirt only


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Colbie said:


> I think she will be fine. My brother lives in North Dakota where it is -40 to -50 with the wind. His dog goes as fast as possible to get back in. The cold will motivate her to go quickly.


Thank you very much for the reassurance. I think this storm is getting to me! &#128563;


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

swaye said:


> Thank you very much for the reassurance. I think this storm is getting to me! &#128563;


No worries. You are just being a good doggie mommy


----------



## chelsea (Oct 28, 2013)

Agree with all previous posters. We've had some arctic weather conditions here too & Zoey is still only 5.5 lbs at 5 mths but able to go out & do what she has to quickly & sometimes I carry her to the spot we've dug out for her so she doesn't freeze en route.
Only problem was last night when it was sheet ice outside & she peed but then came back in to poop! 1st time ever done that. She couldn't get a grip on the ice. Weather her has been crazzzy!


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

chelsea said:


> Agree with all previous posters. We've had some arctic weather conditions here too & Zoey is still only 5.5 lbs at 5 mths but able to go out & do what she has to quickly & sometimes I carry her to the spot we've dug out for her so she doesn't freeze en route.
> Only problem was last night when it was sheet ice outside & she peed but then came back in to poop! 1st time ever done that. She couldn't get a grip on the ice. Weather her has been crazzzy!


I would agree, especially challenging for those of us (4 legged as well) who are unaccustomed to such brutal weather.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

chelsea said:


> She couldn't get a grip on the ice. Weather her has been crazzzy!


Ha too funny, same with Mae yesterday morning, she was ice skating. Tim goes out fast and does his business, but Mae is also about 5 pounds and even though she takes a bit longer she seems fine. I have been taking her out on a leash, especially at night, so I can redirect her to "go potty" she's so easily distracted and not too phased by the cold and snow.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

In extreme nasty weather, Jack does his business super-fast. If we haven't had a chance to clear the deck, he will do right by the door which doesn't thrill me. 

Sidenote: I have been putting 'Musher's Secret' on my furbabies' pawpads to help deal with the extreme weather. It keeps their pads protected, similar to chapstick.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

morriscsps said:


> In extreme nasty weather, Jack does his business super-fast. If we haven't had a chance to clear the deck, he will do right by the door which doesn't thrill me.
> 
> Sidenote: I have been putting 'Musher's Secret' on my furbabies' pawpads to help deal with the extreme weather. It keeps their pads protected, similar to chapstick.


Hmmm, thankful you posted this, but unfortunately I cannot get out today. I noticed Sofie holding up her front paw and back foot this afternoon. Is there a home remedy I could use, that won't be greasy. I was thinking of Vaseline, but wondered about it's reaction in freezing weather AND can I get it off when she comes back in the house so she doesn't get it on carpet or furniture?


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

davetgabby said:


> don't need a coat for one minute, she'll go fast ,give her a chance and see what happens.


She has gotten faster!

We also gave up on the bells a week ago. She was very good about ringing them when she needed to go out...and when it was dinner time and when my husband went out in the garage, when she was bored, when she wanted attention, and when she just wanted outside, etc. She makes a throaty growl when she needs to go out and depending on the quickness (or lack there of) of our response, barks. Working out much better, especially in this frigid weather.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

swaye said:


> Hmmm, thankful you posted this, but unfortunately I cannot get out today. I noticed Sofie holding up her front paw and back foot this afternoon. Is there a home remedy I could use, that won't be greasy. I was thinking of Vaseline, but wondered about it's reaction in freezing weather AND can I get it off when she comes back in the house so she doesn't get it on carpet or furniture?


The only other thing that comes to mind is dog boots, such as Muttlaks. My Bailey always stopped and lifted his paw when out in the snow, so I tried the boots. They were a pain to put on and sometime didn't stay on, but when they did, they worked.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

sandypaws said:


> The only other thing that comes to mind is dog boots, such as Muttlaks. My Bailey always stopped and lifted his paw when out in the snow, so I tried the boots. They were a pain to put on and sometime didn't stay on, but when they did, they worked.


Brody is the same, he will lift as many feet off the ground as he can and he refuses to move or do his business. Slap a set of boots on him and he's good to go.


----------

